# [French NR] Antoine Piau Square-1 avg 17.69



## lachose (Oct 29, 2010)

+2 on the beginning of the second average . And sorry I don't have the 4 last solves of the NR average because of battery.

(When I see the vids, I realize I'm really slow)


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

wow, nice 15.92 NR.


----------



## lachose (Oct 29, 2010)

15.92 was a bit lucky cause I had parity only on the last solve


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

Which you DNF'd


----------

